# ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو الاجابه على اسئلتي

1- اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يطلب يسوع ان تعبدوه؟
2-اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه ان هو الله الظاهر في الجسد؟

وشكرا


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*

*اولا عليك ان تعرف ان اسألتك هذه غيبه وتافهه وباعتراف اخوتك هنا :

 اين قال رب القران " انا الله الازلي " ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54870​
بعد ما تكتشف حقيقة غباء اسألتك هذه وتقرأ الموضوع تتوجهه بعدها الى هذا الموضوع :

نعم المسيح هو الله
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54924
​*


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

انت تقول اسئلتي غبيه
فهذا يدل على هروبك
ولو سمحت جاوب..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*

*


متحدي قال:



			انت تقول اسئلتي غبيه
فهذا يدل على هروبك
ولو سمحت جاوب..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي العزيز انت ما تشوف الرابط اللي اخي الحوت حطه في رده؟ 
ولا عامل نفسك مش شايف؟
غريب امرك :t30:*


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا اشوف يا اختي العزيزه
ولكن انا اريد نص من الكتاب يطلب فيه عبادته
و اريد نص من الكتاب يدل على انه الله الظاهر بالجسد 
وبالرابط ماشفت نص يرد على الاسئله


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أغسطس 2008)

*

المسيح هو الله المتجسد [ أو الذي ظهر في جسد ]



     أرجوك أن لا تصدم أيها القارئ العزيز وأنت تقرأ هذا العنوان! لأنه بالطبع كلام غريب عن فكرك، ولكن لا تنـزعج وأرجوك أن تواصل القراءة لتعرف الرأي الآخر الذي قد يختلف مع رأيك، ولكني واثق أنه إن كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحقيقة بإخلاص فإنك سوف تواصل القراءة.



     نحن المسيحيين نؤمن أن السيد المسيح من الناحية الجسدية هو إنسان كامل يحمل كل الصفات البشرية؛ يأكل ويشرب ويتعب ويشعر بالألم وينام، تماما كالبشر ولكنه بلا خطية. هذا هو الجانب الأول من عقيدتنا في المسيح من جهة [طبيعته الجسدية أو ناسوته (أي طبيعته الإنسانية)].



     ولكننا نؤمن أيضا أن روح الله أو ما يعرف باللاهوت قد حل أو ظهر في هذا الجسد البشري الطاهر دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير في أية طبيعة من الطبيعتين. وهذا هو الجانب الآخر من عقيدتنا في المسيح من جهة [طبيعتة الإلهية أو لاهوته].



     فالسيد المسيح إذن هو إنسان بشري كامل قد حل أو ظهر فيه اللاهوت. وهذا ما عبر عنه الكتاب المقدس بقوله:"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح الثالث والآية 16)*

*هل تعرفت كيف المسيح هو الله*​


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

[*center][/center]بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
اولا:1- اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يطلب يسوع ان تعبدوه؟

(معلمنا متى البشير 26: 63-65)(((واما يسوع فكان ساكتآ. فأجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له:<استحلفك بالله الحى هل انت المسيح ابن الله؟>. 64 قال له يسوع :<انت قلت و ايضآ اقول لكم: من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسآ عن يمين القوة, واّتيآ على سحاب السماء)))
(معلمنا مرقس البشير 14: 61-62 )(((أما هو فكان ساكتآ ولم يجب بشىء. فسأله رئيس الكهنه أيضآ وقال له: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك ؟. فقال له يسوع :<أنا هو. وسوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسآ عن يمين القوة, واتيآ فى سحاب السماء. >)))
(معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب 12:8)((( ثم كلمهم يسوع قائلآ < أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعنى فى يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياه>)))
(معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب 24:8)(((<فقلت لكم: انكم تموتون فى خطاياكم, لأنكم أن لم تؤمنوا أنى انا هو تموتون فى خطاياكم>)))
(يو 51:8)(((<الحق الحق اقول لكم : ان كان احد يحفظ كلامى فلن يرى الموت الى الابد)))
(يو  9: 35-37)(((فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجآ, فوجده وقال له :< أتؤمن بأبن الله ؟>36 اجاب ذاك و قال من هو يا سيد لأؤمن به؟ 37 فقال له يسوع :<قد رأيته ,الذى يتكلم معك هو هو > 38 أومن يا سيد و سجد له)))
(يو 9:10)(((<انا هو الباب . ان دخل بى احد فيخلص و يدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى)))
(يو10: 25-26)((( اجابهم يسوع:< انى قلت لكم ولستم نؤمنون. الأعمال التى انا اعملها بأسم ابى هى تشهد لى. 26 ولكنكم لستم نؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافى, كما قلت لكم )))
(يو 26:12)(((<ان كان احد يخدمنى فليتبعنى, و ان كان احد يخدمنى يكرمه الاب.>)))
(يو6:14 )(((<انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد يأتى الى الاب الا بى.>)))
(يو 24:5)(((<الحق الحق اقول لكم: ان من يسمع كلامى ويؤمن بالذى ارسلنى فله حيله ابديه, ولا يأتى الى الدينونه, بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياه.>)))
(يو 3: 16-18)(((<لانه احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد, لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياه الابديه. 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم , بل ليخلص به العالم . الذي يؤمن به لا يدان, والذى لا يؤمن قد دين, لانه لم يؤمن بأسم ابن الله الوحيد.>)))
(يو 25:4)((( قالت له المرأه : انا اعلم ان مسيا, الذى يقال له المسيح, يأتى. فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شىء. قال لها يسوع :< انا الذى اكلمك هو.> )))*


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

و جاري تجميع الجزء الثانى قريبآ


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> [*center][/center]بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
> اولا:1- اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يطلب يسوع ان تعبدوه؟
> 
> (معلمنا متى البشير 26: 63-65)(((واما يسوع فكان ساكتآ. فأجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له:<استحلفك بالله الحى هل انت المسيح ابن الله؟>. 64 قال له يسوع :<انت قلت و ايضآ اقول لكم: من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسآ عن يمين القوة, واّتيآ على سحاب السماء)))
> ...






> 1- اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يطلب يسوع ان تعبدوه؟
> 2-اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه ان هو الله الظاهر في الجسد؟​



*لا اضنك  سوف  تقول  هذا ليس كافيا

يا المتحدي  *​


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

اسفه لاعادة الايه لوجود خطاء كتابى​
يو 24:5)(((<الحق الحق اقول لكم: ان من يسمع كلامى ويؤمن بالذى ارسلنى فله حياه ابديه, ولا يأتى الى الدينونه, بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياه.>)))


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

ok
(متى 9:5)(((طوبى *لصانعى السلام لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون*)))
(متى 45:5)(((لكى تكونوا *ابناء ابيكم الذي فى السموات*)))
(متى48:5)((( فكونوا انتم *كاملين كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل *)))
(متى 1:6)((( احترزوا من ان تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكى ينظروكم, *والا فليس لكم احر عند ابيكم الذى فى السموات*)))
(متى6:4)(((لكى تكون صدقتك فى الخفاء *فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء هو يجازيك علانيه*)))
(متى 6:6)(((و اما انت متى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك, *وصل الى ابيك الذى فى الخفاء فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانيه*)))
(متى 9:6)((( فصلو انتم هكذا:* أبانا الذى فى السموات , ليتقدس اسمك*)))
(متى 14:6)(((فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم, *يغفر لكم ايضآ ابوكم السماوى*)))
(متى 18:6)(((لكى لا تظهر للناس صائمآ, *بل لأبيك الذى فى الخفاء. فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانيه*)))
(متى 26:6)((( انظروا الى طيور السماء: انها لا تز رع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن,* و ابوكم السماوى يقوتها* )))
(متى6: 31-32)((( فلا تهتمو قائلين: ماذا نأكل ؟ او ماذا نشرب؟ او ماذا نلبس؟ 32 فان هذه كلها تطلبها الامم.* لان اباكم السماوى يعلم انكم تحتاجون الى هذه كلها*)))
اسفه اخى لم اجد ايات تقول اننا عبيد ولكن الكتاب المقدس كله يقول اننا ابناء الله
و ذى ما انت شايف كده دول مجرد مجموعة ايات من 2 اصحاح فقط ولا يساع  المنتدى لباقى الايات
فاذا كنت تريد ان تعرف وترى باقى الايات اقراء الانجيل اوفر
ولكن عندما تنتهى من القراءة ارجو منك ان تقرائهم ثانيآ ستجد عجبآ صدقنى ستجد الله و اشكرك اخى انك جعلتنى اقرائهم معك
*سلام المسيح ينور قلبك*


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

اليس يسوع هو الله
كيف يقول انا ابن الله


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

*هو الله, هو ابن الله, هو الواحد فى طبيعته المثلث الاقانيم,الاب الاقنوم الاول وصفته الحكمه, والابن القنوم الثانى المنبثق من الاب والمولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور(صفه المولود هنا بمعني ان تقول مثلآ ابن مصر او ابن النيل) وصفته الله المتجسد او كلمة الله او الله المعلن فى الجسد, والروح القدس صفته هو الله المانح الحياه او رازق الحياه او معطى الحياه لانه بصفته روح وهو يعطينا اكتساب حق البنوه فى سر العماد المقدس من بعد قيامة المسيح طبعآ لان قبل مجىء عهد النعمه (مجىء وموت المسيح وقيامته) كنا عبيد طبعآ
ولو يكن فينا روح الله القدوس*


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

تقولون ان يسوع الله
ولكن بسفر يوحنا مكتوب ان يسوع ابن الله


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا لم اقل انه ليس ابن الله 
من الاول
ماذا فهمت عندما قرائت هذا الكلام      اقراءة و بعد كده قولى فهمت ايه بهدوء و تركيز ok
والابن هو الله من حيث الجوهرو الاقنوم الثانى والمولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور(صفه المولود هنا بمعني ان تقول مثلآ ابن مصر او ابن النيل) وصفته الله المتجسد او كلمة الله او الله المعلن فى الجسد.


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

كتابكم متناقض
ولكني لم افهم شي


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

*كلا اخى هو ليس متناقض سامحنى انت من تريده ان يكون متناقض لانك تخاف ان تفتح قلبك و ترى التناقد الذي عندك*
*(2كور 3:12)(((ليس اح يقدر ان يقول "يسوع رب" الا بالروح القدس)))*


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

*(2 كور 3:12) ((( ليس اخ يقدر ان يقول " يسوع رب " الا بالروح القدس)))*


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

*يعنى لازم تفتح قلبك لالله و تقوله فهمنى متحاولش تفهم بعقلك لأ                                                       تحاول و تجتهد و تطلب من الله ان يعطيك روح الحكمه لتستطيع بروح الحكمه ان تفهم
بلاش طيب انت غرضك تفتح الموضوع بغرض الهدم و لا عايز فعلا تفهم بأمانه الله*


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*



متحدي قال:


> انت تقول اسئلتي غبيه
> فهذا يدل على هروبك
> ولو سمحت جاوب..



*اسئلتك غبية هذا مش كلامي بل اعتراف اخوتك في الموضوع بانكم اغبياء وهو اعترافهم بهذا بنفسهم ..

للاسف المسلم حينما يعجز يتجه الى الالعاب البلهوانية الغبية بتاعتهم التي جعلنانهم يعترفوا بغبائها بنفسهم ..

يا مسلم المسيح هو الالف والياء
البداية والنهاية
الاول والاخر
الذي يجازي كل واحد بحسب اعماله
الحي لابد الابدين
الذي يرسل ملائكتة 
المنزه عن الخطية
الخ الخ الخ 

يبقى مين اذن المسيح ؟

يبقى هو الله !

وطبعا المسلم لا يريد ان يعترف بهذه الحقيقة المرة فيهرب الى الالعاب البلهوانية التي علموه اياها في منتدياتهم ان يستخدمها حينما يعجز عن الرد !

المسيح في الكتاب المقدس هو الله
وهو  ابن الله
وهو النبي
وهو الكاهن
وهو ابن الانسان !

انا ليه مغلب نفسي مع ناس لا تريد ان تفهم وانما تستغبي ..*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*

الى الاخ المتحدى ؟؟

انت تقول اين قال المسيح بانة اللة المتجسد ؟؟

اتفضل 

عظيم هو سر التقوى اللة ظهر فى الجسد 


اما بخصوص كلمة         مرة نقول على المسيح ابن اللة ومرة اللة ؟؟

ابن اللة = اللة بدليل لما اقال ليهود انة ابن اللة قالوا  لة اتقول انك اللة  يعنى من المعروف اناللة يعنى ابن اللة


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> جيد ولكن لم ارى في النصوص قال لهم اعبدوني



بسيطه  وحلها ابسط 

لو جبتلك المسيح قال انو هو الله هتعبده؟؟ بس خلى بالك من خلال اجبتك هاعصرك امام المنتدى كله  فركز كده وخلى اجابتك مركزه علشان انا مبرحمش 


السؤال بطريقه تانيه علشان تكون فاهم  لو المسيح قال انا الله هتعبده؟؟


----------



## عادل المسلم (25 أغسطس 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> هل حضرتك مسلم لو حضرتك مسلم لو جبتلكو انتو الاتنين اى لفظ بان المسيح قال انا الله فاعبدونى  هل هتعبدوه يعنى المسيح لو قال انا الله فاعبدونى هل ستعبدوه ؟؟؟



نعم سنعبده!!!!!!!!
بس بشرط يكون النص مطابق لكلامك...(أنا إلهكم فاعبدوني) وليس كما ظن فلان أو كما قال عنه علان!!!


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*



عادل المسلم قال:


> نعم سنعبده!!!!!!!!
> بس بشرط يكون النص مطابق لكلامك...(أنا إلهكم فاعبدوني) وليس كما ظن فلان أو كما قال عنه علان!!!



*يبقى روح اعبد فرعون الذي قال بالحرف الواحد انا ربكم الاعلى !

انتظروا رده سوف تضحكون كثيرا لتعرفوا ان المسلم ليس سوى عاجز ومفلس .*


----------



## عادل المسلم (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*



الحوت قال:


> *يبقى روح اعبد فرعون الذي قال بالحرف الواحد انا ربكم الاعلى !
> 
> انتظروا رده سوف تضحكون كثيرا لتعرفوا ان المسلم ليس سوى عاجز ومفلس .*



أولا نحن نتكلم عن عيسى وكلامه في الانجيل وليس عن فرعون الذي أخبرنا عنه الله بأنه كان يدعي الألوهية!

أم أنك تتهرب؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*



sa3eida قال:


> السلام عليكم .اخ حوت فرعون قال انا ربكم الاعلى تجبرا وتكبرا واستعلاء وبهذه الصيغة حكاها عنه القران الكريم  استنكارا لقوله ولم يحكها عنه تقريرا  له. بالتالي نحن لن نعبد فرعون ولا غير فرعون ممن علا في الارض وتجبر نحن نعبد الها واحدا هو الله سبحانه وتعالى خالق كل شيء ورب كل شيء .ان كل من في السماوات والارض الا آتي الرحمن عبدا.


*
يا عيوني مالي علاقة بهذا كله ...

انتم لا تريدون الا مجرد كلمات منطوقة بالحرف وقتها يبقى قائلها هو الله يبقى عليك ان تعبد فرعون لان قالها منطوقة انا ربكم الاعلى .

فقط لتعرفوا مدى الافلاس والغباء المتفشي فيكم .

انا عارف ان المسلمين داخلين للاستهبال والاستعباط لهذا مش مستعد ارد على واحد فيكم لان الموضوع استهبال مش فهم ..

انتم تردون كلمات منطوقة وخلاص يبقى عندكم فرعون روحوا اعبدوه وريحونا .*


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*



عادل المسلم قال:


> أولا نحن نتكلم عن عيسى وكلامه في الانجيل وليس عن فرعون الذي أخبرنا عنه الله بأنه كان يدعي الألوهية!
> 
> أم أنك تتهرب؟؟؟؟


*
انا لا اتهرب بل انتم الواقفين امامنا عاجزين بعد ان اثبتنا ان المسيح هو الله فوجدتم افضل طريقة هو الاستهبال والعبط الاسلامي الذي علموكم اياه في منتدياتكم حينما تعجزون عن الرد ..

انتم لا تناقشون للفهم وانما داخلين للاستغباء والاستهبال لا غير ..

قلنا المسيح هو الاول والاخر 
البداية والنهاية
الالف والياء
صاحب الدينونة
المنزة عن الخطية
الذي يرسل ملائكتة
المتحد مع الله بدون انفصال 
الذي امن به الناس رب وسجدوا له مخلوق لخالقة ..
الذي عمل اعمال الله ..
الخ الخ الخ

ولكن للاسف لان المسلم انسان جبان لا يريد ان يعترف بهذا وجد افضل طريقة للهروب هو الاستهبال والعبط ..

انا عارف ان نقاشكم للموضوع مجرد استهبال وعبط مش فهم لهذا لا اناقشكم به ..

اليستم تريدون مجرد قول وخلاص "انا ربكم الاعلى" حتى يصبح هو الله !

اذن فرعون هو الله بحسب منطقكم االاعوج والبلهواني .*


----------



## الحوت (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال*

*لنثبت الوهيه المسيح مرة اخرى وانه هو الله نفسه مع ان المسلم لا يريد ان يفهم وانما يريد ان يستعبط ويستهبل فقط ...

اقرأ يا مسلم ما ورد بالانجيل :

26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 
مرقس 1 : 26

من الذي ارسل الملاك ؟

اليس الله ؟

من الذي يرسل ملائكتة اليس الله ؟

هل سمعت ان نبي يرسل ملائكة ؟

هل يوجد بقرانك نبي له ملائكة يرسلها ؟

الذي يرسل ملائكتة هو الله ..


{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)

وكما ان الله يرسل ملائكتة فالمسيح ايضا يرسل ملائكتة لان المسيح هو الله نفسه فاقرا :

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)
*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*المسيح الأزلي الأبدي *

*مكتوب*

الرؤيا 21 : 6 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي قَدْ تَمَّ! *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ*. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. 


رومية 9 : 5 
وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ وَمِنْهُمُ *الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ*. آمِينَ. 


الرؤيا 1 : 8 
*أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ،* يَقُولُ *الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ* *وَالَّذِي كَانَ* وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 



 يوحنا 8 : 58 
قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ *قَبْلَ أَنْ* يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ* أَنَا كَائِنٌ*. 


كولوسي : 1  

15 اَلَّذِي *هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ،* بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، 
سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.​17 اَلَّذِي *هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ،* *وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ*


----------



## ElMaravilla (25 أغسطس 2008)

*# .......................... #

القسم للأسئلة وليس للضحك

مشرف القسم ........ fredyyy
*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

متحدي قال:


> الان اريد ايات يقول فيها اعبدوني:rolleyes:


 

*الموضوع مردود علية بإستفاضة*

*إستخدم خاصية البحث قبل أن تسأل*

*للوصول الى الإجابة*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا ساتر على التشتيت و القفز من موضوع لاخر

الله الظاهر في الجسد موجودة في تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

اما انا الله فاعبدوني فلم يقولها المسيح حرفياً, لان الله معروفة و مشرعة في العهد القديم و هو اكتفى بقوله انه هو الله و عادل نفسه بالله و لا يحتاج ان يقول اعبدوني لان العهد القديم ينص على ذلك
يبقى السؤال اين قال انه الله و معادل لله؟

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. 

فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.

خلاص انتهى الموضوع و انتهت المهزلة!


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أغسطس 2008)

بما ان لا يوجد اى مسلم يرد عليا فاساطرح ما عندى 

الاول دعونى اجيب كلام علماء لمسلمين ان الله ازلى

 لله صفةُ الأزليَّة : لكُلِّ ما سوَى الله ابتدَاء . إذْ الأزلـيَّةُ لله وحدَه . قال الله تعالى (( هُوَ الأَوَّلُ ))[الحديد/3] أَيْ هو وحدَه الأَوَّلُ . أيْ هو وَحْدَهُ الذي لا بدَايةَ لوُجُوده . وعندما نقول :" إنَّ الله لا بدايةَ لوجوده " لا نعني بذلك أن وجودَه مُقْتَرِنٌ بالزَّمان وأن الزَّمانَ لا بدايةَ له . بل نعني أنَّ الله موجودٌ غيـرُ مخلوق . وهو معنى قول العلماء :" إنَّ الله أزليٌّ قديم " . قولُ العلماء :" إنَّ الله أزليٌّ قديم " معناه موجُودٌ غيرُ مخلوق 


بما ان الله هو الازلى دعونا نرى هل المسيح قال انا ازلى ام لا 

Joh 8:58 ειπεν αυτοις ο ιησους αμην αμην λεγω υμιν πριν αβρααμ γενεσθαι εγω ειμι
Joh 8:58  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
كلمه انا كائن بل عبرى معناها ازلى  وهذه هى الكلمه العبريه والنص العبرى وعده قواميس عبرى ومجموعه مفسرين فسروا الكلمه   لو انك لا تعرف اللغه الانجليزيه اطلب منى ان اترجملك او حتى اعطيك سيت قاموس للتفسير لكى تبحث بنفسك  او تاخذ النصوص وتذهب الى اى شخص يفهم الانجليزيه ويترجم لك 

ثانيا لو اردت الرد عليا اول شئ يجب ان تعرف انى لا اقبل تفسير مسلم اطلاقا او تفسير ملحد او تفسير مسيحى ترك المسيح
الرد يكون من خلال مفسرين معتمدين
المسيح يقول انه ازلى هذه هى الكلمه استمتع بل قراءه  
ملاحظه هنزل النص وتحتيه اسم المرجع الى واخد منه
εγω ειμι
ايجو ايمى
ego emi 



G1510. εἰμί eimi; imperf. ēn (G2258), fut. esomai (G2071), pres. indic. 2d person sing. ei (G1488), 3d person. pl. eisi (G1526), pres. imper. sing. isthi ((G2468), Matt. 2:13), 3d person. estō ((G2468), Matt. 5:37), pres. opt. eiēn (G1498), pres. inf. einai (G1511), pres. indic. 3d person sing. esti (G2076), pres. indic. 1st person pl. esmen (G2070). Less usual forms are the imperf. 2d person sing. ēs ((G2258), Matt. 25:21, 23) instead of the more usual ēstha ((G2258), Matt. 26:69; Mark 14:67), imperf. 1st person sing. ēmēn ((G2252), Gal. 1:10, 22), imper. sing. ētō ((G2277), 1 Cor. 16:22; James 5:12), 2d person pl. ēte for este ((G2075), 1 Cor. 7:5 [TR], sunerchesthe [G4905]). Eimi, to be, is the usual verb of existence, and also the usual logical copula or link, connecting subj. and predicate.
(I) As a verb of existence, to be, to have existence.
(A) Particularly and generally: (1) In the ****physical sense as in John 1:1, “In the beginning was the Word,” meaning it had been before there was any beginning or existed before the beginning of anything; John 8:50, estin, in the pres. tense indicating eternal existence, “There has always been one that seeks and judges” (a.t.); John 8:58, egō eimi (egō (G1473), I; eimi (G1510), am), “I am,” meaning I have always been; Mark 12:32, heis esti (heis (G1520), one; esti, there is), “the one there is” (a.t.), meaning there has always been the one and there is no other, or there has never been another beside Him (Christ). See Acts 19:2; Heb. 11:6. Of things as in John 17:5, “before the world came into existence [einai (G1511), the pres. inf.]” (a.t.); 2 Pet. 3:5, ēsan ekpalai (G1597), “were [have been] of old,” from of old. This indicates that the physical heavens as we know them now have not always been as they were from the beginning, but they were created later and the prophecy is that they will be changed again (2 Pet. 3:10; see Matt. 24:29; Mark 13:24, 25; Luke 21:25, 26). In Rev. 4:11, “for thy pleasure they are” (TR), or were (UBS), meaning they have always been. For the pres. part. ōn (sing.), ta onta neut. pl. (see D). Spoken of life, to exist, to live (Matt. 2:18; 23:30); in Acts 17:28, “In Him we live and move and have our being,” our lives are preserved. (2) Generally, it means to be, exist, to be found, as of persons (Matt. 12:11; Luke 4:25, “there were many widows” [a.t.], Luke 4:27; John 3:1; Rom. 3:10, 11). Of things, meaning to be, exist, to have place (Matt. 6:30; 22:23; Mark 7:15; Luke 6:43; Acts 2:29; Rom. 13:1). Also esti (sing.), there is; eisi (pl.), there are (John 7:12; Acts 27:22; Rom. 3:22; 1 Cor. 12:4-6; Rev. 10:6; 21:4). In John 7:39, literally “for there was not yet Holy Spirit” (a.t.), meaning the giving of the Holy Spirit had not yet occurred. By implication, to be present, the same as pareimi (G3918), to be near, but this meaning lies only in the adjuncts as in Matt. 12:10, “there was present” (a.t.); Matt. 24:6; Mark 8:1. (3) Spoken of time, generally (Mark 11:13; Luke 23:44; John 1:40; Acts 2:15; 2 Tim. 4:3); of festivals (Mark 15:42; Acts 12:3).
(B) By implication and by force of the adjuncts, eimi means to come to be, come into existence, equal to ginomai (G1096), to come about. (1) To come to pass, take place, occur, be done. The fut. estai and other tenses also have similar meaning (Luke 12:55 [cf. 21:11, 25; Acts 11:28; 27:25]). In Luke 22:49, to esomenon means what was about to happen. See Matt. 24:3; Luke 1:34. Followed by the dat. of person (Luke 14:10). In Acts 2:17, 21 quoted from Joel 2:28-32, kai estai, “and it shall be” (a.t.), or “shall come to pass,” followed by the fut.; also Rom. 9:26 quoted from Hos. 1:10. (2) To become anything as in Matt. 19:5; Eph. 5:31, where the fut. pl. esontai, shall be, is implied in the phrase “and they two shall be one flesh,” quoted from Gen. 2:24. See Luke 3:5 with reference to Isa. 40:4; Acts 13:47 with reference to Isa. 49:6; Eph. 1:11. Followed by the dat. of person (1 Cor. 14:22; 2 Cor. 6:18; Heb. 8:10; James 5:3).
(C) The 3d person sing. esti followed by the inf. means it is proper, in one’s power or convenient (1 Cor. 11:20; Heb. 9:5, “of which we cannot now speak”).
(D) The part. ōn, masc. sing.; ousa, fem. sing.; on, neut. sing., means being. (1) Joined with a noun or pron., it is used in short parenthetical clauses by way of emphasis to indicate an existing state, condition, character, and may be rendered by the case in an absolute sense or by being, as being, as (Matt. 7:11, “being evil”; John 3:4; 4:9; 9:25; Acts 16:21, “being Romans”; Rom. 5:10; 11:17; Gal. 6:3; Eph. 2:4; Titus 3:11; James 3:4). (2) With the art. ho ōn, masc. sing.; ta onta, neut. pl., it implies real and true existence. Thus in the phrase, ho ōn kai ho ēn kai ho erchomenos, “the One who is, the One who had been, and the One who is coming” (a.t.), is used as a comp. indeclinable proper name of God, and governed by apo (G575), from (Rev. 1:4, 8; 11:17; 16:5). In Rom. 4:17, “those that are not as those that were” (a.t.), meaning things existing and things not existing. Used ****phorically in 1 Cor. 1:28.
(II) As a logical copula or link connecting the subj. and predicate, to be, where the predicate specifies who or what a person or thing is in respect to nature, origin, office, condition, circumstances, state, place, habits, disposition of mind. But this all lies in the predicate and not in the copula, which merely connects the predicate with the subj. The predicate may be made by various parts of speech, thus:
(A) With an adj. as predicate which is strictly the more logical construction. Matt. 2:6, “thou Bethlehem … art not the least among the princes of Judah,” the predicate being elachistē (G1646), the least. See Matt. 18:8; Mark 1:7; John 4:12; 5:32; Acts 7:6; Rom. 8:29; 1 John 1:9. With a neg. adj. ouden (G3762), none, meaning it is nothing (Matt. 23:16; 1 Cor. 7:19; 13:2). With mēden, the neut. of mēdeis (G3367), none (Gal. 6:3). With numerals as in Mark 5:13, “they were about two thousand,” “two thousand” being the predicate. Also in the phrase, heis (G1520), one (masc.) or hen (neut.), followed by the inf. einai, spoken of two or more, meaning to be one in mind and purpose (John 10:30; 17:11, 22). To be one in rank, right, (1 Cor. 3:8; 12:12; Gal. 3:28). In this construction, eimi with an adj. sometimes forms a periphrasis for the cognate verb; e.g., dunatos eimi (dunatos (G1415), able), I am able, I can (Luke 14:31; Acts 11:17; Rom. 4:21). In 2 Tim. 3:9, ekdēlos (G1552), manifest, followed by eimi, means to manifest myself, equivalent to the mid. form of the verb ekdēloumai.
(B) With a noun as predicate, in the same case with the subj. (1) Particularly in Matt. 3:4, “his meat was locusts.” See also Matt. 3:17; 15:14; Mark 2:28; 10:47; Acts 2:32; 3:25; 28:6; Rom. 8:24; Heb. 11:1. In Matt. 7:12 “this is the law,” means this is contained in the Law. Sometimes the noun or pron. of the predicate is not directly expressed, but only implied as in Matt. 14:27, “It is I,” I am, meaning I am Jesus. In John 13:13, eimi gar (G1063), “for,” implying the teacher, for I am the teacher; in John 18:5, “I am,” implying Jesus. Also houtos estin (G3778), this one is, implying John in Mark 6:16. See Luke 7:27; John 7:25; 9:9. Followed by the dat. of person or thing for or in respect to whom the predicate is asserted as in Acts 1:8, “and ye shall be witnesses unto me”; 9:15; Rom. 1:14; 1 Cor. 1:18; 2:14; 9:2, “If I be not an apostle unto others, yet doubtless I am to you.” (2) ****phorically and metonymically, the subst. of the predicate often expresses not what the subj. actually is, but what it is like or is accounted to be, by means of comparison, substitution, or cause and effect. Thus eimi may be rendered to be accounted, to be like or in place of, to mean as in Matt. 5:13, 14, “Ye are the salt of the earth … the light of the world”; Matt. 12:50, “he is my brother and my sister and my mother” (a.t.), meaning as my brother, sister, mother; Matt. 13:37-39; 19:6; Luke 8:11, “The seed is the word of God”; Luke 12:1; John 1:4, “the life was the light of men” (see John 1:8; 4:34; 6:33, 35, 41, 48, 50, 51, 55; 11:25; 12:50; 15:1, 5; Acts 4:11; 1 Cor. 3:10; 4:17; 10:4; Eph. 5:8; James 4:14; Rev. 4:5; 21:22. In the words of Christ, “This is my body … this is my blood” [Matt. 26:26, 28; Mark 14:22, 24; Luke 22:19; 1 Cor. 11:24]; though Lutherans have strong arguments against this).
(III) Eimi with the subst. of the predicate sometimes forms a periphrasis for the corresponding verb as in 1 Cor. 10:6 where epithumētēs (G1938), a craver, is preceded by eimi instead of using the verb epithumeō (G1937), to desire. See 1 Cor. 14:12.
(IV) With a pron. as predicate, in the same case with the subj. as houtos (G3778), this, the following (John 1:19, “this is the testimony” [a.t.]; John 15:12; 17:3). With autos (G846), this (Luke 24:39; Heb. 1:12). With tis (G5101), who, or the neut. ti, indef. meaning someone, anything (1 Cor. 10:19). ****phorically of importance (Acts 5:36, “that he is important” [a.t.]; 1 Cor. 3:7). With tis, ti, the interrogatives meaning who, what (John 5:13; Acts 21:22, “What is it then?” [a.t.] implying what is to be done; Rom. 14:4; 1 Cor. 9:18; 14:15, 26; Heb. 12:7; James 4:12). With poios (G4169), who (Mark 12:28). With posos (G4214), how much (Mark 9:21). With potapos (G4217), of what possible kind (Luke 1:29). With hopoios (G3697), of the kind that (Acts 26:29). With hostis (G3748), whoever (Gal. 5:10, 19). With the poss. pron. as emos (G1699), mine, sos (G4674), thine (John 17:10). With humeteros (G5212), your own (Luke 6:20). ****phorically as with nouns (see B, 2), the predicate often expresses not what the subj. actually is, but what it is accounted to be or means; e.g., as in ti estin, to, what that means (Matt. 9:13; Mark 1:27, “What is it?” [a.t.]; Mark 9:10; Luke 15:26, “What mean these?” [a.t.]; Luke 20:17; John 18:38, “What is truth?”; Acts 2:12; 10:17; 17:20; Eph. 4:9). In Luke 8:9, “What might this parable be?” Tout’ esti, meaning that is (Matt. 27:46; Acts 19:4; Rom. 1:12).
(V) With a gen. of a noun or pron. as predicate spoken:
(A) Of quality, character (Luke 9:55, “You do not know of what manner of spirit you are” [a.t.]; Acts 9:2; Heb. 12:11).
(B) Of age (Mark 5:42, “she was twelve years old” [a.t.]; Acts 4:22).
(C) Of a whole of which the subj. is a part (Acts 23:6, “one part were Sadducees”; 1 Tim. 1:15).
(D) Of possession, property (Matt. 5:3, 10, “theirs is the kingdom of heaven”; Mark 12:7, 23; Luke 4:7; John 19:24; Acts 21:11). ****phorically of persons or things to whom the subj. belongs, appertains, or on whom it is in any way dependent; e.g., of God (2 Cor. 4:7); of a master, teacher, guide (Acts 27:23; Rom. 14:8; 1 Cor. 1:12; 3:4, 23; 2 Cor. 10:7); of things which one follows after (1 Thess. 5:5, 8); implying fitness, propriety (Acts 1:7, “It is not proper for you to know the times” [a.t.]; Heb. 5:14, “strong meat belongs to them that are of full age” [a.t.]).
(VI) With the dat. of a noun or pron. as predicate, to be to someone, implying possession, property (Luke 12:20; John 17:9, “for they are thine”; Acts 2:39; 1 Cor. 9:16, 18; 1 Pet. 4:11). By inverting the construction, it may be rendered “to have” (Luke 7:41, “a certain creditor which had two debtors,” as also Luke 6:32-34; John 18:39; Acts 8:21; 21:23; Eph. 6:12, “we wrestle not against,” i.e., we have not a struggle against), or to receive (Matt. 19:27, “what shall we receive?” [a.t.]).
(VII) With a part. of another verb as predicate.
(A) Without the art., eimi often forms with the part. a periphrasis for a finite tense of the same verb, expressing, however, a continuance or duration of the action or state, like the corresponding construction in Eng. as in Luke 5:1, kai autos ēn hestōs, “and he was standing” [a.t.], instead of the imperf. histē, he stood. In Matt. 24:9, “and ye shall be hated by all” [a.t.]; Mark 2:6, “and there were some sitting” [a.t.]; Mark 2:18; 9:4; 13:25, “the stars shall be falling” [a.t.]; Mark 15:43; Luke 3:23; 5:17; 24:32; Acts 1:10; 2:2, 42. With the part. of the perf. pass. which, however, assumes nearly the nature of an adj. as in Matt. 9:36, “they fainted, and were scattered abroad”; Mark 6:52, “their heart was hardened”; 1 John 1:4. Used in impersonals as deon estin (deon (G1163), must), it is necessary (Acts 19:36); prepon esti (prepon [G4241], proper), used instead of prepei as (1 Cor. 11:13). In some cases the part. is not a predicate and then eimi is not thus an auxiliary, e.g., Mark 10:32, “they were in the way going up to Jerusalem” where en tē hodō, “in the way,” is the predicate and anabainontes, “going up,” is an adjunct. See Luke 7:8.
(B) With the art. where the part. may then be regarded as equivalent to a noun, or as an emphatic shorter construction instead of a personal tense of the verb as in Matt. 3:3, “he is the one” (a.t.) or the person spoken of, the predicted, where ho rētheis instead of hos errethē is used. See Matt. 13:19; Mark 7:15, “those are they that defile the man”; John 4:10; Acts 2:16; Rom. 3:11; 1 John 5:5; Jude 1:19; Rev. 2:23; 14:4, “these are the ones following” (a.t.), which refers to the preceding construction, “these are they which were not defiled.”
(VIII) With an adv. as a predicate, e.g., of quality or character, as houtōs (G3779), thus, as in John 3:8, “thus” (a.t.) or “so is every one”; Matt. 19:10; houtōs estai, “so shall … be” (Rom. 4:18. See Matt. 24:27; Luke 17:24, 26). Followed by the dat. (Matt. 12:45; Luke 11:30). Tauta (G5023), these, as an adv. as houtōs (G3779), so, thus (Luke 17:30; 1 Cor. 6:11). Hōs, meaning according as (Rev. 22:12); of likeness (Matt. 22:30; 28:3; Luke 6:40); hōsper (G5618), just as (Matt. 6:5; Luke 18:11). Followed by the dat. (Matt. 18:17); of plenty or want, perissoterōs (G4056), more abundantly (2 Cor. 7:15). With chōris (G5565), without (Heb. 12:8); of place, as a place where, e.g., eggus (G1451), near (John 11:18; Rom. 10:8). With ekei (G1563), there (Matt. 18:20; Mark 3:1). With makran (G3112), far off (Mark 12:34; John 21:8). With hopou (G3699), where (Mark 5:40; John 7:34; 18:1). With pou (G4226), where (Matt. 2:2; John 7:11). With hōde (G5602), in this same spot (Matt. 12:6; Rev. 13:10). Of place or origin, pothen (G4159), whence (Matt. 21:25; John 2:9; 7:27). With enteuthen (G1782), hence (John 18:36). Of time, with eggus (G1451), near (Matt. 26:18).
(IX) With a prep. and a noun as predicate.
(A) Apo (G575), from (John 1:44). See apo (G575, III, A).
(B) Eis (G1519), unto, with the acc., as marking that which anything becomes (cf. above in I, B, 2). As denoting direction, object, end, eis ti (Luke 5:17, “and the power of the Lord was present to heal them”). Of a person, eis tina (1 Pet. 1:21, “be [or rest] in God”). Adv. (1 Cor. 4:3, “But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged”). Spoken of place, whither or where (Mark 2:1, “that he was in the house”; Mark 13:16; Luke 11:7; John 1:18).
(C) Ek (G1537), of or out of with the gen. always implying origin; spoken of place (Mark 11:30; John 1:46, “Out of Nazareth can there come anything good?” [a.t.]; Acts 23:34). Of family, race (Luke 2:4; Acts 4:6). Of persons or things as the source, author, cause (Matt. 1:20, “He is of the Holy Spirit” [a.t.]; 5:37; Mark 11:30; John 4:22; 7:17, “his teaching is of God” [a.t.]; 8:23; 15:19; 17:14; Acts 5:38; 19:25; Gal. 3:21; 1 John 2:16). Hence, ****phorically of a person on whom one is dependent or to whom he is devoted as a follower (John 8:47, “ye are not of God,” i.e., not His followers, adherers. See John 8:44, “Ye are of … the devil,” i.e. you originate from him; 1 John 3:10; 4:6). Of things such as the truth (John 18:37; 1 John 3:19); “of the works of the law” (Gal. 3:10); “the law is not of faith,” i.e., it depends not on faith, has no connection with it (Gal. 3:12); “of one pearl” (Rev. 21:21). Of a whole in relation to a part (1 Cor. 12:15, 16, “am I not of the body?” [a.t.] means, Am I not part of the whole body?). Of persons (Matt. 26:73, “thou also art one of them” [a.t.]; Luke 22:3, “being of the number of the twelve”; John 1:24; 10:16; 18:17, 25; Col. 4:9; 2 Tim. 3:6).
(D) En (G1722), in, with the dat. implying ******** in a place, thing, person. Spoken of place (Mark 1:3, “in the wilderness”; John 2:23, “in Jerusalem”; Acts 5:12; Rev. 9:10). Of things; en toutō (G5129), in this, i.e., herein (John 9:30; 1 John 4:10); en toutois isthi, “be wholly in these things” (a.t.), occupied with them (1 Tim. 4:15); en sarki einai (G1722, G4561), to be in the flesh, i.e., followers of the world, aliens from God (Rom. 7:5). In 1 Cor. 2:5, “that your faith may not be in the wisdom of men, but in the power of God” (a.t.) means consist in, depend on. Of a state, condition (Mark 5:25, “being in a state of blood flowing” [a.t.]; Luke 23:40; Phil. 4:11; 1 John 2:9). Of persons, to be in someone, where the subj. is a thing (John 11:10, “the light is not in him” [a.t.], i.e., in his path, around him; Acts 25:5, what is in or on this man, i.e., in his conduct). Also of faculties, virtues, vices, which are in someone (John 1:4, 48; Acts 4:12; 20:10). Where the subj. is a person, i.e., to be near and in intimate union with, to be one with, as in mind, purpose, feeling: of God and Christ (John 14:10, 11); of Christ in His followers (2 Cor. 13:5); of the Spirit in Christians (John 14:17); of Christians in Christ (Rom. 16:11; 1 Cor. 1:30; 1 John 5:20). Followed by the dat. pl., to be among (Matt. 27:56); in the midst of (1 Cor. 14:25).
(E) With epi (G1909), upon, followed by the gen. of place, meaning upon (Luke 17:31; John 20:7). ****phorically of dignity, station, meaning over (Acts 8:27; Rom. 9:5). Followed by the dat. of place, meaning upon, in, at (Matt. 24:33; Mark 4:38). Followed by the acc. of place, as einai epı to auto, to be together (1 Cor. 7:5 [3rd ed. UBS], spoken of conjugal relationship). Of persons, einai epi followed by the acc., to be upon someone means to be or rest upon, used ****phorically in Acts 4:33.
Syn.: ginomai (G1096), to begin to be, to come to pass; huparchō (G5225), to be in existence.
Ant.: aphanizō (G853), to cause to disappear; dialuō (G1262), to dissolve; analiskō (G355) and the mid. analiskomai, to consume, be consumed; teleutaō (G5053), to finish life, be dead; sbennumi (G4570), to extinguish.		 

the  complete word  study  dictionary : new testment
eimi
i-mee'  εἰμί

First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic): - am, have been, X it is I, was. See also

strong hebrews and greek dictionary


I am: That our Lord by this expression asserted his divinity and eternal existence, as the great I AM, appears evident from the use of the present tense, instead of the past tense, from its being in answer to the Jews, who enquired whether he had seen Abraham, and from its being thus understood by the multitude, who were exasperated at it to such a degree that they took up stones to stone him

treasurey of ***ibtual knolwedge



يو 8 : 58  
 هذه العبارات تعد من أقوى الكلمات التي نطق بها يسوع. وعندما قال الرب : "إنني كائن من قبل أن يكون إبراهيم" أي من قبل أن يولد إبراهيم، فإنه بذلك يعلن لاهوته (طبيعته الإلهية) بلا إنكار. وقد يترجم هذا المعنى بالعبارة الآتية : "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". ولم يؤكد الرب يسوع وجوده قبل إبراهيم فحسب، لكنه استخدم أيضا لنفسه اسما مقدسا لله : "أنا هو"، "أنا كائن" (خر 3: 14). وكان لابد لهذه الدعوى من رد فعل فما كان ممكنا تجاهلها. فحاول رؤساء اليهود قتله رجما بالحجارة بسبب تجديفه لأنه نادي بمساواته بالله. ولكن يسوع هو الله المتجسد. فهل عرفت هذه الحقيقة؟

التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس




It is important to observe the distinction between the two verbs. Abraham's life was under the conditions of time, and therefore had a temporal beginning. Hence, Abraham came into being, or was born (γενέσθαι). Jesus' life was from and to eternity. Hence the formula for absolute, timeless existence, I am (ἐγώ εἰμι). See on Joh_1:3; see on Joh_7:34. 


vincent worled studis


Before Abraham was, I am - The following is a literal translation of Calmet’s note on this passage: - “I am from all eternity. I have existed before all ages.

adams clarck commentries on the bible 


Joh 8:58  Before Abraham was I AM - Even from everlasting to everlasting. This is a direct answer to the objection of the Jews, 

john wesley explantory notes 


Joh 8:58  Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I  am. 

 Christ, as he was God, was before Abraham: and he was the Lamb slain from the beginning of the world. 

geneva bible transolation notes 


Joh 8:58  
Verily, verily - This is an expression used only in John. It is a strong affirmation denoting particularly the great importance of what was about to be affirmed. See the notes at Joh_3:5.
Before Abraham was - Before Abraham lived.
I am - The expression I am, though in the present tense, is clearly designed to refer to a past time. Thus, in Psa_90:2, “From everlasting to everlasting thou art God.” Applied to God, it denotes continued existence without respect to time, so far as he is concerned. We divide time into the past, the present, and the future. The expression, applied to God, denotes that he does not measure his existence in this manner, but that the word by which we express the present denotes his continued and unchanging existence. Hence, he assumes it as his name, “I AM,” and “I AM that I AM,” Exo_3:14. Compare Isa_44:6; Isa_47:8. 


albert barnes notes on the bible


I AM, is the name of God, Exo_3:14; it speaks his self-existence; he is the First and the Last, ever the same, Rev_1:8. Thus he was not only before Abraham, but before all worlds, Pro_8:23; Joh_1:1. As Mediator, he was the appointed Messiah, long before Abraham; the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world, Rev_13:8. The Lord Jesus was made of God Wisdom, 

matthew henrys conise commentries 


I am (egō eimi). Undoubtedly here Jesus claims eternal existence with the absolute phrase used of God. The contrast between genesthai (entrance into existence of Abraham) and eimi (timeless being) is complete. See the same contrast between en in Joh_1:1 and egeneto in Joh_1:14. See the contrast also in Psa_90:2 between God (ei, art) and the mountains (genēthēnai). See the same use of eimi in Joh_6:20; Joh_9:9; Joh_8:24, Joh_8:28; Joh_18:6.
 rebertson word pictures 


John 8:58
I am. This is probably the most unmistakable claim of deity yet made by Christ, and the Jewish leaders clearly understood what He was saying. He not only was referring them back to Abraham’s vision (see note """  58Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am. 59Then took they up stones to cast at him: but Jesus hid himself, and went out of the temple, going through the midst of them, and so passed by.
           on John 8:56), but also to Exodus 3:14, when Moses asked God His name, and received the reply: “I AM THAT I AM.” That is, God told Moses (and Jesus told the Jews) that He was the eternally existent One, the Creator and Sustainer of all things. “Before Abraham was [i.e., ‘was born’], I am.”

defenders study bible
John 8:58
Jesus Christ, Preexistent—Jesus boldly claimed to have known Abraham as He existed eternally with the Father before Abraham was born.
disciples study bible



Jesus astounded them with his answer: “Most assuredly, I say to you, before Abraham was, I AM.” (nkjv) Abraham, as with all human beings, had come into existence at one point in time. But Jesus never had a beginning—he was eternal and therefore God. This is evident in the words “I AM” (ego eimi) which he used before (see 8:28). This statement may refer to Exodus 3:14, in which God unveiled his identity to Moses with the name “I am who I am” (nkjv), and to Isaiah 45:18, “I am the Lord, and there is no other” (nkjv). Thus, Jesus was claiming to be God.
This was too much for the Jews; these words so incensed them that they picked up stones to stone him (niv) for blasphemy. In accordance with the law (Leviticus 24:16), the religious leaders were ready to exercise the punishment for claiming to be God (see 5:18; 10:31). They well understood what Jesus was claiming; and because they didn’t believe him, they charged him with blasphemy. In reality, they were really the blasphemers, cursing and attacking the God whom they claimed to serve!
life application bible commentry john 

58, 59 Before Abraham was, I am—lit. “Before Abraham was brought into being, I exist.” The statement, therefore, is not that Christ came into existence before Abraham did, but that he already existed before Abraham was brought into being; in other words, Christ existed before creation, or eternally (as 1:1). 
new commentry on the whole bible new testment volume


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً لأستاذنا الكبير My Rock *

*على الإجابة الوافية والهادفة *

*وحيث أن الموضوع تمت الإجابة عليه *

*يغلق*


----------

